# حاملات الطائرات (معلومات هامة)



## محمد زرقة (5 فبراير 2007)

يوجد أربع حاملات طائرات مشاركة في عمليات الحرية الدائمة التي دشنتها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في حربها ضد الإرهاب وهي:​*1- حاملة الطائرات إنتربرايز*
*معلومات أولية*



*المكان الحالي*
*: البحر العربي*
*نوع المركبة*
*: حاملة طائرات (نووية )*
*المرفأ الأصلي*
*: نورفولك ، فيرجينيا*
*عدد الأفراد*
*: 5800 تقريبا.*
*الطائرات*
*: 85*
*أقصى سرعة*
*: 30+ عقدة*
*مصدر الطاقة والوقود*
*:8 مفاعلات نووية*
*سطح الطيران*
*:4.5 آكر ( الآكر حوالي 4047 مترا مربعا)*
*تاريخ التدشين*
*:نوفمبر 25, 1961*​*أنواع الطائرات التي على متن الحاملة*​*مقاتلات وقاذفات*
*إف إية –18 هورنت AF-18 Hornet*
*إف 14 توم كات F14 Tomcat*
*استطلاع*
*إس 3 فاينكنج S-3 Viking*
*إي2 هوك آيز E-2 HawkEyes*
*هليكوبتر*
*بلاك هوك SH-60 Seahawk*
*بيف هوك HH-60 Pave hawk*​*المجموعة البحرية القتالية المعاونة (11 قطعة)*​*سفينة قتالية معاونة*
*Arctic*
*فرقاطة*
*Nicholas*
*مدمرة*
*McFaul
Gonzalez
Stout
Thorn
Nicholson*
*طراد*
*Philippine Sea
Gettysburg*
*غواصة*
*Providence*
*Jacksonville*​*2- حاملة الطائرات كارل فنسن​**معلومات أولية *


*المكان الحالي*
*: الخليج العربي*
*نوع المركبة*
*: حاملة طائرات (نووية )*
*المرفأ الأصلي*
*: بريميرتون، واشنطن*
*عدد الأفراد*
*: 5600 تقريبا.*
*الطائرات*
*: 90*
*أقصى سرعة*
*: 30+ عقدة*
*مصدر الطاقة والوقود*
*:2 مفاعل نووي*
*سطح الطيران*
*: 4.5 آكر*
*تاريخ التدشين*
*: مارس 1, 1983*​*أنواع الطائرات التي على متن الحاملة*​*مقاتلات وقاذفات*
*إف إية –18 هورنت AF-18 Hornet*
*إف 14 توم كات F14 Tomcat*
*استطلاع*
*إس 3 فاينكنج S-3 Viking*
*إي2 هوك آيز E-2 HawkEyes*
*هليكوبتر*
*بلاك هوك SH-60 Seahawk*
*بيف هوك HH-60 Pave hawk*​*المجموعة البحرية القتالية المعاونة (7 قطع + 3 برمائيات كومستوك، بليليو، دبيوك)*​*سفينة قتالية معاونة​*
*Sacramento*
*فرقاطة*
*Ingraham*
*مدمرة*
*O’Kane*
*طراد*
*Antietam
Princeton*
*غواصة*
*Key West*
*Olympia*​*3- حاملة الطائرات تيودور روزفلت​**معلومات أولية​*


*المكان الحالي*
*: الخليج العربي*
*نوع المركبة*
*: حاملة طائرات (نووية )*
*المرفأ الأصلي*
*: نورفولك، فيرجينيا*
*عدد الأفراد*
*: 5,500 تقريبا.*
*الطائرات*
*: 90*
*أقصى سرعة*
*: 30+ عقدة*
*مصدر الطاقة والوقود*
*:2 مفاعل نووي*
*سطح الطيران*
*: 4.5 آكر*
*تاريخ التدشين*
*: :أكتوبر 25, 1986*​*أنواع الطائرات التي على متن الحاملة*​*مقاتلات وقاذفات*
*إف إية –18 هورنت AF-18 Hornet*
*إف 14 توم كات F14 Tomcat*
*استطلاع*
*إس 3 فاينكنج S-3 Viking*
*إي2 هوك آيز E-2 HawkEyes*
*هليكوبتر*
*بلاك هوك SH-60 Seahawk*
*بيف هوك HH-60 Pave hawk*​*المجموعة البحرية القتالية المعاونة (10 قطع + 3 برمائيات باتان، شريفبورت، وايد باي إيلاند)*​*سفينة قتالية معاونة*
*Detroit*
*فرقاطة*
*Elrod*
*مدمرة*
*Ramage
Ross
Peterson
Hayler*
*طراد*
*Leyte Gulf
Vella Gulf*
*غواصة*
*Hartford*
*Springfield*​
*4- حاملة الطائرات كيتي هوك*
*معلومات أولية​*


*المكان الحالي*
*: المحيط الهندي، جنوبي بحر العرب وأمام قاعدة دييجو جارسيا*
*نوع المركبة*
*: حاملة طائرات*
*المرفأ الأصلي*
*: يوكوسوكا اليابان*
*عدد الأفراد*
*: 3150 تقريبا.*
*الطائرات*
*: 90*
*أقصى سرعة*
*: 30 عقدة*
*مصدر الطاقة والوقود*
*:8 غلايات، 4 توربينات*
*سطح الطيران*
*: 4.1 آكر*
*تاريخ التدشين*
*: إبريل 29, 1961*
*المهمة*
*: قاعدة عائمة لطائرات القوات الخاصة*​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك اللــه كـــــل خيـــر اخي الحبيــب محمد


----------



## فهد الثاني (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاك اللــه كـــــل خيـــر اخي الحبيــب محمد


----------



## gabr (28 مارس 2007)

good topic thank you


----------

